# Odin qualified for Nationals!



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Last weekend we were at the Alberta/NWT Agility Association of Canada Regionals. My goal for the weekend was to qualify for nationals, this was our first regionals level competition. We needed 350 points to qualify and we did it with 352 lol. As I look back on the weekend I am pretty proud of how we did, at first I was kind of disappointed we didn't do better, but now I have realized that we did do very well for our first time at this level of competition and we are still a very green team. It was an amazing experience competing against the best dogs and handlers in the region.

Anyways here are some of our runs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Those are very cool! Thank you for sharing. Congratulations


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Awesome video! Congratulations to you both for doing so well.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

BIG congrats!!!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Way to go .... :congratulations:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, congratulations!!!


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

WTG Odin huge congratulations :congratulations:


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Thats definitely something to be proud of! Congrats!


----------



## Kingsj (Sep 17, 2011)

Great job! All that hard work is paying off!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

HUGE :congratulations: That's fantastic!


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  I think we have done pretty well, I always have such high expectations and need to remember that it takes _years_ to build team work with your dog in this sport. We have a long way to go but I think we have a great start. I am already excited for next years regionals.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Awesome!


----------

